# Calvinball 2019: The Days Are Just Packed



## Keldeo

(I forgot to associate the other thread with the signups - please use this thread!)







Welcome to Calvinball 2019, where anything can be made up and most of the points don't matter!

Ground rules:

Please don't post screenshots of your role PM, or screenshots or quotes of private and mod communication relating to this game.
Please don't talk about the game outside the thread unless you have been granted private communications with another player.
If you have any questions about rules or the game, please ask me privately.
Shenanigans and creativity highly encouraged!

*It is now Night 0, proposal phase. 48 hours for night actions.*

Note: The mafia cannot kill tonight.


----------



## Keldeo

Still missing a couple people's proposals, please PM them to me as soon as you can!


----------



## Keldeo

It is now condition phase, still Night 0. 24 hours to accept/reject a condition if you were given one.


----------



## Keldeo

A new day dawns in Calvinball2019town! The villagers gather to watch a smoky sunrise over the lake, happy that everyone has survived the night.

*You may not use the letter "t" and you must write in Olde Highe English in your posts today, or else.

It is now Day 1! 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo

*Day 1 Event: Post Bingo!*

At any time today, you can PM me an ordered guess of five names, not necessarily distinct. At the end of the day, I will randomly generate 5 post numbers between the start of day post and the end of day post, not including my own posts. The person with the most guesses correct gets a prize! You may not reveal or hint at your guesses or guess your own name, and mafia can't discuss this event privately.


----------



## Eifie




----------



## Butterfree

Hark, for on mine evening walk I founde ye olde alchemy professor of 1422 is indeede one of our foule enemies. Hang, I say!


----------



## Eifie

*ye olde alchemy professor of 1422*


----------



## Eifie




----------



## Eifie




----------



## RedneckPhoenix

forsoo h, i says,  hou has missed one of the accursed rune in hine comic.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Verily. I say. My humble abode had been burn'd by a vicious individual; i was only spare'd by solace of  gaia's wondrous arboreal embrace hiding mine personage


----------



## Butterfree

Having receiv'd confirmation of understanding from our belov'd game lord: *ye olde alchemy professor of 1422* should be lynch'd, verily


----------



## Novae

ye olde nope


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Such blasphemy from ye bug of free processed dairy! O Curs'ded rune in word 5 of message 13 shall be punish'd!

*Free Margarine*! Answer said crimes!


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Such blasphemy from ye bug of free processed dairy! O Curs'ded rune in word 5 of message 13 shall be punish'd!
> 
> *Free Margarine*! Answer said crimes!









*Free Margarine*


----------



## Eifie




----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Eifie said:


> *Free Margarine*



Hark, one more appearance of said curs'ded rune in zis gif! Verily, where has our world gone?


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Hark, one more appearance of said curs'ded rune in zis gif! Verily, where has our world gone?









*Eifie*


----------



## Eifie




----------



## Eifie




----------



## Panini

harken!

forsoo'he I have journeyed upon ye olden ikea and purchased for mine self upon this day a malm beside surface for merely 4.99 coin! A grand excursion say I!


----------



## Panini

Chemist1422 said:


> ye olde nope


Wha say yon professor yond ihr nope? Wil yon opinion yon free margerine change wence an accusation hav been placed?


----------



## Panini

Panini said:


> Wha say yon professor yond ihr nope? Wil yon opinion yon free margerine change wence an accusa*t*ion hav been placed?


cripes! yon boundary far more hard in doing whence I imagined upon perview!


----------



## Hiikaru

so i have no fucking idea how to use old english

uh

verily harken forsoo?h i dislike the new rule which we've been given

ye and more words

proposal to remove rules regarding words


----------



## Hiikaru

also i ?hink i can jus? use ques?ion marks

verily idk


----------



## Hiikaru

keldeo is a mugwump


----------



## Hiikaru

so keldeoe yellede in dm for me usinge our forbiddene keye

which i was avoindinge, however, i'm dumb and failed

i'm so using olde englishe

i'm unhappy

e
(e)


----------



## Eifie

*ye old alchemy professor of 1422*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

i believe, old chap, you will be behooved by learning our dear friend's name is spelled, in olde english, *yond alchemie professor of 1422*


----------



## Stryke

Harke! Ie ame unablee toe speake olde englishe soe Ie plane one merelye addinge e's one everye worde Ie cane, withe noe worde beinge sparede, ande hopee suche ae deede wille sufficee. Anywaye, Ie feele wee shoulde heare yondere alchemye professor'se sidee beforee racinge fore a lynche.


----------



## kyeugh

hail! do forgive my absence; i was occupied by, ahem, Pressing Affaires. now my conscience does wander— which devilishe and, god be good, ABSURDLY good-looking FIEND could have impos'd this undue hindrance on our Speeche? why, i declaire that we ready ye gallows and rope her (or him, of course, ohoho!) by morrow!

i shall heed the suspicion ye have, with such urgency, lain on ye goode and revered alchemie professoe of 1422 (year of our Lord). however, i believe he is owed by the laws of our land a fair… a fair… a fair…

egads! alas! ye otherworldly, previously discuss'd menace pins mine Mouth closed and precludes my speech! that curs'd symbol, following S, fails sadly at mine Lips by some Force So Foule. my apologies, good fellows… my sincere apologies, indeed…


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

verily, for why in fuck are you speeke in such curs'ded runes, mexxieur qva and goode Speedye Maneuver


----------



## Novae

Ye olde English does not come easily


----------



## Novae

Chemist1422 said:


> Ye olde English does not come easily


O

*mine own self*


----------



## Panini

Harken! Be warned a second occurance of such accursed rune hav penalised me such: mine say in who shall be gallowed has been removed ihr day!! Recommend I yon al' in addi'ion yon f key before delivering ye crier ye pos'

Yon foolish and devilish affair yon proposal is and like origins from a wolf me'hinks. If ye be separa'e proposal ye olde English and ye accursed rune, me'hinks 'he prior be made in japes bu' 'he second is cer'ainly a lain cage fore our villagye ihr suffering hinderance!!


----------



## Eifie




----------



## Keldeo

*Current Votes*

*Chemist1422 (4):* Butterfree (#13), Eifie (#29), RedneckPhoenix (#30), Chemist1422 (#35)
*Not voting*: qva, Stryke, Panini, Hiikaru

~22 hours left for discussion and submissions to ye olde Post Bingo event!


----------



## Eifie




----------



## Panini

Mine urge is ere acknowledging a lack in wagon movemen' as 'o indica'e a lack of concern from wilves o'er gallowing yon professor - surely a priori'y in such a small group as yon would be 'o save ere par'ners - ye' may be said yon professor is elec'ing himself for ye gallows and has murmured very minimally and is correc' yon free margerine should have resolu'ion, if 'o believed ere informa'ion is. 

Blessed slumber for all upon ye nigh' and release from all word prisons!


----------



## Keldeo

An accusation is soon leveled against Yonder Olde Alchemy Professor of 1422. The villagers gather for an interrogation, and it emerges that the good professor is involved in various unsavory activities, such as lazing about in excess at ye olde 'avern and shooting people. By nightfall the townspeople have decided to exile him from the village.

Today's Post Bingo lucky numbers were:


Spoiler: drumroll...



8, posted by Eifie
14, posted by Chemist1422
23, posted by Panini
28, posted by Hiikaru, and
33, posted by RedneckPhoenix!

Panini wins a prize.


*Chemist1422 was Loved Mafia.

It is now Night 1, proposal phase. 48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry for the late update - I'll give about 24 hours more to get your night actions in!


----------



## Keldeo

*It is now condition phase, still night 1. 24 hours to accept/reject a condition if you were given one.* Apologies again for the delays in processing actions this phase - should be back on track for updates at the normal times with the start of day 2. 

In addition:

Chemist1422 was *Calvin's Dad*! Flavor will be revealed along with death, I just forgot to include it in his flip.

Noting that all of the players in this game received one of the two role PMs listed in the OP of the signup thread, and flavor was randomly assigned.


----------



## Keldeo

The villagers awaken to another day, uncertain of the outcome of their long night. They find that *Eifie* is dead, and that she was affiliated with the same degenerate activities as *Chemist1422*, kicked out the previous day - although Chemist has returned to the village to talk.

*Eifie was Tracer Bullet, Mafia.

Chemist1422 remains dead, but is now allowed to post.

Animated gifs embedded with the  tag may not be posted. If you post a gif, you will be killed immediately.

It is now Day 2. 72 hours for discussion![/b]*


----------



## Keldeo

*Day 2 Event: Dodgeball!*

Each player gets one dodgeball per day and, in the day, can PM me who they want to throw it at. In the night, each player will be told how many balls have been thrown at them, and can choose to *Dodge (1), Duck, Dip, Dive, or Dodge (2)*. Only two of these options will correctly dodge for each ball. 

If you die or are hit by a ball, you will be eliminated from the Dodgeball game. The last person standing will win something.

The following people are still in the Dodgeball game: qva, Stryke, Panini, RedneckPhoenix, Hiikaru, Butterfree


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> Animated gifs embedded with the  tag may not be posted. If you post a gif, you will be killed immediately.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [QUOTE="Keldeo, post: 671890, member: 3779"][img]https://media2.giphy.com/media/NCpVljfcZTKa4/giphy.gif


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

why the fuck am i porridge


this seems like stryke's doing


----------



## Novae

What is going on loooool


----------



## Hiikaru

i have so little motivation to play this game


----------



## Hiikaru

ok hang on eifie and chemist both flipped mafia but we're still going

in an 8 person game

goddammit keldeo

i didn't read this thread for like 3 days or something so i missed eifie flipping mafia


----------



## Hiikaru

also what is a tracer bullet


----------



## Panini

So like

Eifie neighbourhooded me on N0 but we could only post emojis and dog gifs

She spammed the wolfwee this morning so I assume that's a confession lmao

The weird part is she seemed just as set on Chem being frozen as she did in thread so I don't know wtf was going on there but it's kind of a bananas bus. She also was repeatedly stressing how much she Townread RNP and was asking me how I read him but I can't tell if that was distancing or spew or what have you


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> also what is a tracer bullet


I think Tracer Bullet's the flavour, he's Calvin's private eye alter ego


----------



## Panini

I don't understand what is happening anymore

yon game is confusing


----------



## Panini

Either the flips are wrong or there was some kind of conversion. There's no way we started with 3 wolves in an 8 player game??


----------



## Novae

Panini said:


> So like
> 
> Eifie neighbourhooded me on N0 but we could only post emojis and dog gifs
> 
> She spammed the wolfwee this morning so I assume that's a confession lmao
> 
> The weird part is she seemed just as set on Chem being frozen as she did in thread so I don't know wtf was going on there but it's kind of a bananas bus. She also was repeatedly stressing how much she Townread RNP and was asking me how I read him but I can't tell if that was distancing or spew or what have you


I want it on record that I was only frozen because of the post restriction


----------



## Butterfree

I have learned that Panini is not mafia, so that helps. I am also unable to inspect anyone next night.

Eifie might have been mafia-aligned but not informed as to who the mafia are or vice versa, like a terrorist? And then was the mafia kill?


----------



## Hiikaru

only eifie is dead, right? so i guess the mafia kill got eaten

since as i understand it she died from posting a meme


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> I think Tracer Bullet's the flavour, he's Calvin's private eye alter ego


oh right okay

so so far we have in the mafia: calvin's dad, and alter ego calvin


----------



## Panini

Butterfree said:


> I have learned that Panini is not mafia, so that helps. I am also unable to inspect anyone next night.
> 
> Eifie might have been mafia-aligned but not informed as to who the mafia are or vice versa, like a terrorist? And then was the mafia kill?


She said bomb emoji X emoji so I assume that means she's denying that, although obviously I suppose everything I relay to you as her saying has to be taken with a grain of salt (not that I see why she would lie about that specifically)



Hiikaru said:


> only eifie is dead, right? so i guess the mafia kill got eaten
> 
> since as i understand it she died from posting a meme


Why do you think she got killed for meme? The gif thing only started today, at the start of which she was already dead.


----------



## Panini

I can not express enough how excruciatingly hard it is to communicate exclusively via emoji


----------



## Panini

Where are the other three eggs

Me and Butterfree and Hiikaru can putz around all we want but frankly afaic me and Butterfree are conf town (barring Bfree getting converted of course) and Hikaru's probably town I think? So wherefore art thou


----------



## Panini

RedneckPhoenix said:


> why the fuck am i porridge
> 
> 
> this seems like stryke's doing


What does this mean also lmao


----------



## Stryke

RedneckPhoenix said:


> why the fuck am i porridge
> 
> 
> this seems like stryke's doing


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Panini

Stryke said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Wagh

This explains nothing


----------



## Panini

What is

The porridge


----------



## Panini

We're coming up on 2/3rds of the way through the phase and I still know nothing

*Vote: qva* because I can and I want to hear from her

Let's get the juices flowing people!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

i have been designated as a bowl of porridge, apparently. that is literally all my message said. if i were any closer to what it said i'd have to copy/paste it


*stryke* cuz he hasnt answered to his accusations (and also he likes to be a quiet mafia) but mostly the porridge


----------



## kyeugh

hi. sorry for deadness, i've had company for the past month and a half and it's been pretty hectic.

i have pretty much no idea what's going on and don't really have any valuable information to share, sorry. i was responsible for the Olde English thing. that's pretty much all i have to offer, in this game and also in general.

i feel like the flips so far must be kind of bastardy, but i'm tentatively trusting panini for now due to butterfree vouching for her, so if it's true that eifie sort of confirmed that she was a wolf, then. uh. big shrugs my guy. also, since chem can talk, you'd think he'd want to clear himself now if he was town, unless there's some kind of deeper fuckery going on there. so maybe there really are three wolves?

also wtf is the porridge thing.


----------



## kyeugh

oh, another thing. i asked keldeo last night if there were any power roles in this game (it pertained to my proposal) and he said no. then he clarified here. with that said, butterfree, how do you know panini is good?


----------



## Novae

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i have been designated as a bowl of porridge, apparently. that is literally all my message said. if i were any closer to what it said i'd have to copy/paste it
> 
> 
> *stryke* cuz he hasnt answered to his accusations (and also he likes to be a quiet mafia) but mostly the porridge


that is a better designation than dead so take what you have


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> hi. sorry for deadness, i've had company for the past month and a half and it's been pretty hectic.
> 
> i have pretty much no idea what's going on and don't really have any valuable information to share, sorry. i was responsible for the Olde English thing. that's pretty much all i have to offer, in this game and also in general.
> 
> i feel like the flips so far must be kind of bastardy, but i'm tentatively trusting panini for now due to butterfree vouching for her, so if it's true that eifie sort of confirmed that she was a wolf, then. uh. big shrugs my guy. also, since chem can talk, you'd think he'd want to clear himself now if he was town, unless there's some kind of deeper fuckery going on there. so maybe there really are three wolves?
> 
> also wtf is the porridge thing.


The reasoning re: the number of wolves does make sense, I still doubt we started with 3 given that we would be Mylo on day 1 but it's true both of them neglecting to fight against their flip is weird, unless I missed something Eifie tried to say to me in emoji. Maybe Eifie made a proposal last night the price of which was death?

I have no idea how relevant this is but last night I tried to protect Butterfree so if the NK is indeed missing and wasn't just reflected back at Eifie that might be why.

I'm kind of satisfied by qva's response, I know I've been quasi bamboozled by her before but it seems genuine enough for now so I guess I'll *unvote*


----------



## Panini

I'm not really sure what the best thing to do here is to be honest
I've been travelling all day today so my brain is kind of fried


----------



## Panini

Panini's closest thing as possible to a reads list:

Butterfree (but most likely target if a conversion DID occur bc of solid D1 towncred)

Hiikaru
Qva

RNP
Stryke


----------



## Panini

I guess let's resolve *Stryke* tonight and I can hem and haw RNP tomorrow instead if I'm still alive

It's hard to sort on the interactions we have so far


----------



## Panini

Actually you know what

Turning someone into porridge seems kind of silly but not really like a priority proposal for a wolf that has lost their friends. I think I'm going to *Vote:RedneckPhoenix* instead because I think it was kind of suspicious yesterday how he seemed very prepared to avoid the letter t whereas the rest of us kind of got caught off guard and the penalty for that was death


----------



## Panini

Panini said:


> Actually you know what
> 
> Turning someone into porridge seems kind of silly but not really like a priority proposal for a wolf that has lost their friends. I think I'm going to *Vote:RedneckPhoenix* instead because I think it was kind of suspicious yesterday how he seemed very prepared to avoid the letter t whereas the rest of us kind of got caught off guard and the penalty for that was death


I meant to write "Penalty for that was missing your vote"


----------



## Keldeo

*Current Votes*

*Stryke (1):* RedneckPhoenix (#68)
*RedneckPhoenix (1):* Panini (#76)
*Not voting*: qva, Stryke, Hiikaru, Butterfree

With a tie vote, granting 24 hours extension for discussion and submitting targets for the Dodgeball event. If the tie is not broken, the lynch will be randomized.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Panini said:


> Actually you know what
> 
> Turning someone into porridge seems kind of silly but not really like a priority proposal for a wolf that has lost their friends. I think I'm going to *Vote:RedneckPhoenix* instead because I think it was kind of suspicious yesterday how he seemed very prepared to avoid the letter t whereas the rest of us kind of got caught off guard and the penalty for that was death



he is a colossal doofus whom probably said some proposal like "make rnp a bowl of porridge who becomes deadified come end of day " (i dunno much calvin and hobbes)


second reasoning for yr suspicion of me: 's very easy, avoiding one specific rune. if you look, i avoided said cursed rune in my message i'm composing as we speak.

's easy.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

typing quirks aside, panini, my vote stands.


----------



## Stryke

Oh noooooooooooooooooo I left for a day and I'm scumbait now :((((((((((



RedneckPhoenix said:


> he is a colossal doofus whom probably said some proposal like "make rnp a bowl of porridge who becomes deadified come end of day "


Haha yeah you're right except for the deadified part

I refuse to say what the porridge means because I think its more funny that way but I will tell you that its nothing bad, I promise. If you don't believe me then that's unfortunate for me I guess since I don't really have any way to prove that right now but at the end of the day phase Phoenix is gonna be totally unscathed and I know that because I didn't do anything bad to him (unless you lynch him because I think we're doing that now or some dayvig 360 noscopes him or some other tragic unforseen event occurs)


----------



## Stryke

Oh yeah lynch vote stuff

Uhhhhhhhhhh I *abstain* because the only suspicious person in this game right now is me and obviously I can't vote for myself

damn I hope I don't die this seems like a fun game


----------



## Stryke

Oh yeah I was the guy who said no using the letter t last night. I thought that would be pretty quirky but I didn't expect the Olde Englishe thing to come into play too and the both of those in tandem made it really hard to say crap so that was my bad, sorry guys.



Chemist1422 said:


> that is a better designation than dead so take what you have


yeah i think so too

anyway uhhhhh I think thats all. I'm less busy now so I'll be on more frequently-ish to answer any questions, accusations, demands, and what have you.


----------



## Stryke

Wow im 10 posts away from getting Butterfree rank. i think thats pretty spicy of me.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

hmph. vote: *panini*, then. vote will be retracted when theirs is


----------



## Panini

RedneckPhoenix said:


> hmph. vote: *panini*, then. vote will be retracted when theirs is


This actually makes me want to retract my vote even less. 

I'm clearly not the (one?) mafia remaining, if I was I could just have let you mislynch Stryke instead of prolonging the day for no reason. Butterfree also has credibility for successfully peeking and killing mafia!Chem and has peeked me as town today (presumably through proposal to answer qva indirectly)

Do you actually believe I'm scum? If not why use your vote to try and intimidate me instead of voting the person you believe is?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

sorry, bowls of porridge dont know how to play mafia


----------



## Panini

:V

_fair enough_


----------



## Novae

RedneckPhoenix said:


> he is a colossal doofus whom probably said some proposal like "make rnp a bowl of porridge who becomes deadified come end of day " (i dunno much calvin and hobbes)
> 
> 
> second reasoning for yr suspicion of me: 's very easy, avoiding one specific rune. if you look, i avoided said cursed rune in my message i'm composing as we speak.
> 
> 's easy.


mad lad


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

srsly tho like i'd rather neither of us get lynched so i'm gonna make the first move and hope you follow suit: *retract vote*


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> She said bomb emoji X emoji so I assume that means she's denying that, although obviously I suppose everything I relay to you as her saying has to be taken with a grain of salt (not that I see why she would lie about that specifically)
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think she got killed for meme? The gif thing only started today, at the start of which she was already dead.


oh

ok that's just because i can't read


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

except panini isn't here and i'm getting antsy so  *vote:panini* unless they come back before end of phase


----------



## Hiikaru

how much longer is this phase


----------



## Hiikaru

i'm being pressured to post again


----------



## Hiikaru

keldeo i can't save your game


----------



## Hiikaru

just end it


----------



## Hiikaru

he said 10 minutes left more than 10 minutes ago


----------



## Hiikaru

i'm way too busy playing mario maker to count the votes


----------



## Hiikaru

oh i'm at 660 posts, that's cool i guess


----------



## Keldeo

*Final Votes

RedneckPhoenix (1):* Panini (#76)
*Panini (1):* RedneckPhoenix (#92)
*No Lynch (1):* Stryke
*Not voting:* qva, Hiikaru, Butterfree

With the voters still split on who to execute today, the lynch randomizes onto... *nobody.* The sun sets and the town’s citizens head to sleep for the night, some happy to have escaped death for the moment and some grumbling about the anticlimactic outcome.

*It is now Night 2, proposal phase. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo

Extending the proposal phase because I haven't received all actions. Gonna give this a flexible deadline since I understand this is a busy time for some of you - send in actions as soon as you can and I'll update at this time when I've received all of them, which should be in 1-2 days.


----------



## Keldeo

It’s still Night 2, all conditions have been sent. Giving 48 hours to accept/reject them, so expect the day to begin late Friday night/Saturday morning!


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry again for the delay. I received all the responses needed, so Night 2 results will be sent out and Day 3 will begin at 10 pm PDT today / 1 am EDT Sunday / 7 am CEST Sunday.


----------



## Keldeo

After a restless night, the townspeople find another of their number - the dragonfly of free margarine - dead, and associated with the same devious activities as the other two. Meanwhile, their body from the last night seems to have returned from the dead, with no signs of her previous slain state.

*Butterfree was Mafia.

Eifie is alive.

There were 6 Town alive at the beginning of the game. There are 4 Town alive right now.

In the night, RedneckPhoenix, Stryke, and Butterfree were eliminated from the dodgeball game. Remaining in the dodgeball game are qva, Panini, and Hiikaru.

It is now Day 3! 96 hours for day discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo

Note: The penalty for posting gifs continues to apply today.


----------



## Eifie

I'M BACK BITCHEZ


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> Note: The penalty for posting gifs continues to apply today.


FUCK


----------



## Eifie

*RedneckPhoenix*

KILL THIS MAN
HOW DARE HE CUT ME OFF FROM MY BELOVED


----------



## Eifie

@Panini

BE BACK SOON, I BUY BREAD

DUCK IS MOIST
SHOOT THERE


----------



## Hiikaru

ok eifie is alive


----------



## Eifie

I AM A WOLF TRYING TO GET MY WOLF BUDDY TOWNCRED BY VOTING FOR HIM FOR S
STUPID REASONS

JUST SO YOU ALL KNOW


----------



## Hiikaru

oh i just missed the part where butterfree is mafia

ok


----------



## Eifie

LANG ZI SAYS:

HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL


----------



## kyeugh

i have some information to share later. busy weekend though. would prefer to reread first. 

has anyone _not_ flipped mafia yet?


----------



## Hiikaru

the alive people haven't flipped mafia


----------



## Hiikaru

er

except eifie

the _other_ alive people


----------



## Hiikaru

listen my irl life involves touching ferrets and i don't care about this game


----------



## Hiikaru

i think butterfree inspected someone who i assume didn't flip mafia but i forgot


----------



## Eifie

HAVE I YELLED ENOUGH ABOUT HOW I AM A WOLF YET


----------



## Eifie

IT'S BECAUSE I'M A WOLF

IN CASE YOU DIDN'T KNOW


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

i learned last night that butterfree was town. so.

*vote:keldeo*.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

someone has very likely proposed all day flips be reversed.

or keldeo is rude


----------



## Eifie

GOOD TALK, FELLOW WOLVES


----------



## Panini

OKAY SO

I guess we're in MYLO today, probably wolves made a proposal N1 that made flips either show up as the opposite or town flips only reversed (more confusing option tbh).

I think I might be the only one who's kind of taking this seriously and it's making me feel very silly but whatever

Eifie are you city tho? pls no memeorino if you're claiming wolf while actually city, you're making me want to policy lynch you even though I think the mechanically correct thing to do taking into account the flip confusion is to actually kill IN the non flipped pool - tempted to retract my Hiikaru read bc he reads tonally different this game from our last game (presumably if he doesn't care like he says that makes sense but my attempt to find anything to base reads off of this game is grasping at the splinters of straws)

By contrast I honestly think RNPs handling of my thunderdome with him was towny and I'm retracting my suspicions there, especially if reads are just fully flipped and wolves were two people at that time because it seems unlikely one of them wouldn't have gotten involved to push it against me.

idk I'm just gonna like

reread some stuff tomorrow and figure out a plan of action maybe

what is mafia


----------



## Panini

Wait Chem remained dead but is able to post but Eifie is full revived?


----------



## Stryke

Panini said:


> what is mafia


baby don't hurt me


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Stryke said:


> baby don't hurt me


*vote stryke*


----------



## Eifie

I WOULD NEVER MEME MY DEAREST PANINI


----------



## kyeugh

ok here is the information i have.

night before last i proposed that the first vote a townie places on scum counts for double, and in return the first vote a mafioso places on a functional power role counts for double. they may unvote and revote; as long as their vote is still placed on that first person at the end of the day, it counts for double. let me know if that's confusing and i can explain more but i'm not sure i'm allowed to quote the pm directly, am i?

this is why i didn't vote yesterday. i wanted to see what would happen. i haven't reread yesterday yet, but i thiiiink this is kind of a point in favor of both panini and rnp, since it resolved in a tie. correct me if i'm wrong there.

with that in mind, i decided i could trust panini, rnp, and butterfree by association. i think there's something fucky with the flips, probably initiated by scum, so i kind of still feel inclined to trust butterfree. anyway, that led me to investigate hiikaru last night, and he flipped scum. soooo

*vote: hiikaru*

i encourage you guys to fact check my logic on that first bit there, i haven't had the time/energy to reread so it's exceedingly possible i fucked something up there


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> ok here is the information i have.
> 
> night before last i proposed that the first vote a townie places on scum counts for double, and in return the first vote a mafioso places on a functional power role counts for double. they may unvote and revote; as long as their vote is still placed on that first person at the end of the day, it counts for double. let me know if that's confusing and i can explain more but i'm not sure i'm allowed to quote the pm directly, am i?
> 
> this is why i didn't vote yesterday. i wanted to see what would happen. i haven't reread yesterday yet, but i thiiiink this is kind of a point in favor of both panini and rnp, since it resolved in a tie. correct me if i'm wrong there.


?

Didn't you say this yesterday:


qva said:


> oh, another thing. i asked keldeo last night if there were any power roles in this game (it pertained to my proposal) and he said no. then he clarified here. with that said, butterfree, how do you know panini is good?


If there's no power roles, how did this go through, was it outlined what constitutes a "functional power role" since presumably none of us started that way?


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> I WOULD NEVER MEME MY DEAREST PANINI



_
e i f i e _​


----------



## Panini

Man I really do have WW fatigue when I can barely read 7 pages

Here’s some new claims information because we might as well just get everything out here: I made proposals for both events N0 and N1. Last night I proposed # of alive town members be revealed. The event prize I won D1, I used N1 to protect Butterfree.



Spoiler: summary



D1:
Letter T (claimed by Stryke) and ye olde english post restrictions
Post Bingo event (I won this)
I have neighbourhood with Eifie (presumably her proposal?)
Buttefree claims red check on Chem
I lost my vote
Chem gets lynched and flips “mafia”

N1:
Eifie is killed
I doctor Butterfree

D2: 
Gifs are forbidden
Dodgeball (My proposal)
Butterfree green checks me
Styrke says something about turning RNP into porridge
Me and RNP thunderdome, Stryke abstains
Hiikaru is around at EOD but refuses to vote on anyone
Abstain ends up going through

N2: 
Butterfree dead

D3: 
Declared that we started with 6/8 town and are now at 4/6 town
Gifs still banned
Eifie somehow alive now
qva claiming red checked Hiikaru



Important questions:
Eifie, did you do something N1 to get yourself killed?
If not, did anyone ELSE do something to get Eifie killed?
Is one or all of these flips bogus? (See below)

HERE’S THE ISSUE - Butterfree claimed a red check on Chem D1 right? That means the two probably aren’t teamed - either Butterfree was telling the truth and Chem /was/ checked mafia, or Butterfree knew flips were messed up and got Chem killed knowing he would flip red. BUT, if the two weren;t teamed then one of these truly was a red flip → we should have one less wolf today and see 5/6 town rather than 4/6.

Possible explanations:
1.There was a conversion
2.V!Butterfree received a false check somehow
3.The count indicates actually only one mafia left and one 3P

I think it's either 1 or 3 and I guess votes today probably come down to Eifie or Hiikaru/qva (I guess thunderdoming by default)


----------



## Eifie

VOTE ME IF YOU DARE, COWARDS


----------



## Eifie

OH YEAH PANINI DID YOU EVER DECODE MY MESSAGES

AT SOME POINT I WAS TRYING TO SAY

WE ARE ALL MAFIA ON THIS BLESSED DAY
MAYBE THE REAL MAFIA ARE THE FRIENDS WE MADE ALONG THE WAY
WHAT IS A MAFIA? A MISERABLE PILE OF SECRETS


----------



## Keldeo

*Current Votes*

*Stryke (1):* RedneckPhoenix (#127)
*Hiikaru (1):* qva (#129)
*Not voting:* Eifie, Stryke, Panini, Hiikaru

Day 3 ends in around 24 hours. There will be a time extension if the vote is tied at deadline.


----------



## Eifie

UM I VOTED FOR REDNECKPHOENIX THANK YOU VERY MUCH

BECAUSE HE IS A WOLF

RESOLVE THIS AT ONCE


----------



## Hiikaru

ok there are a lot of info-dense slang-heavy posts going on in here and i don't actually know mafia slang because i don't play on the other forum


----------



## Hiikaru

i should not be allowed to play


----------



## Hiikaru

i think it's pretty likely that we have at least one bogus flip 

butterfree's not mafia because she got chem killed, right? unless your theory about butterfree being the real mafia is correct, but, considering chem can apparently talk, then if he was town you'd think he would've said so

also meta but it's way more likely that d1 someone just used inspect rather than doing anything creative like framing someone


----------



## Hiikaru

last game i _also_ didn't care but i committed to posting regularly for eifie's sake and i've made no such promise to keldeo


----------



## Hiikaru

re: qva's vote thing, yeah there really aren't any "functional power roles," are there? unless mafia count but i think it said somewhere in the rules that anyone can submit the kill so idk if even that would count as a power

2. doesn't that only clear one of the voters and not both

3. since i'm town idk if i should consider this as qva framing me or the flips continuing to be fucked up.

4. what's stopping us from just voting eifie since she clearly has no interest in helping us out? like chemist, she can talk again, so if she was really town she'd probably just say so

5. yeah i really should've voted rnp eod to save panini and i don't remember why i didn't

6. also it'd make way more sense to lynch eifie and gather info for one more night (maybe about the accuracy of the flips?) than making a guess now and potentially killing a town member, which is really dangerous if it's true that we still have multiple mafia left

which if eifie is mafia we have to, right? because she was dead last night/yesterday so if she was the last mafia town would've won

7. @panini can you re-explain really quick why you're saying eifie could've been converted because i forgot why you were sure of her innocence before


----------



## Hiikaru

oh yeah based on my post logic i should do a *vote: eifie* for now


----------



## Eifie

BOY I SURE DO LOVE BASTARD GAMES

THIS IS DEFINITELY IN REPLY TO NOTHING IN PARTICULAR


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> re: qva's vote thing, yeah there really aren't any "functional power roles," are there? unless mafia count but i think it said somewhere in the rules that anyone can submit the kill so idk if even that would count as a power
> 
> 2. doesn't that only clear one of the voters and not both
> 
> 3. since i'm town idk if i should consider this as qva framing me or the flips continuing to be fucked up.
> 
> 4. what's stopping us from just voting eifie since she clearly has no interest in helping us out? like chemist, she can talk again, so if she was really town she'd probably just say so
> 
> 5. yeah i really should've voted rnp eod to save panini and i don't remember why i didn't
> 
> 6. also it'd make way more sense to lynch eifie and gather info for one more night (maybe about the accuracy of the flips?) than making a guess now and potentially killing a town member, which is really dangerous if it's true that we still have multiple mafia left
> 
> which if eifie is mafia we have to, right? because she was dead last night/yesterday so if she was the last mafia town would've won
> 
> 7. @panini can you re-explain really quick why you're saying eifie could've been converted because i forgot why you were sure of her innocence before


I've never been sure of Eifie's innocence lol


I'm leaving my thinking up for posterity but Eifie just emoted at me and I no longer think I'm right hfejkfhrjgh


Spoiler



I said she might not be the most correct lynch today because the possibilities are the following:
1) Flips on death are fully reversed (town flips mafia, mafia flips town)
2) Only Town Flips are reversed/everything flips as mafia (town flips as mafia, mafia flips as mafia)

Since 2 wolves are alive today, both worlds are still possible. World 2 gives us no information but world 1 might still exist in which case everyone we've killed before is town? (This theory still suffers from the Bfree/Chem dichtonomy)


----------



## Eifie

I THINK MAYBE PANINI TRIED TO ASK ME WHY I'M STILL TALKING IN DOG CHAT INSTEAD OF IN THE THREAD

THE ANSWER IS BECAUSE IT IS FUN AND BECAUSE I LIKE POSTING WOWEES

I WILL CONTINUE TO DO IT


----------



## Keldeo

*Current Votes*

*RedneckPhoenix (1):*: Eifie (#108)
*Stryke (1):* RedneckPhoenix (#127)
*Hiikaru (1):* qva (#129)
*Eifie (1):* Hiikaru (#142)
*Not voting:* Stryke, Panini

I forgot to count Eifie's vote on RedneckPhoenix in the previous votecount. This one should be correct.

Day 3 ends in around 12 hours. There will be a time extension if the vote is tied at deadline.


----------



## kyeugh

Panini said:


> ?
> 
> Didn't you say this yesterday:
> 
> 
> qva said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, another thing. i asked keldeo last night if there were any power roles in this game (it pertained to my proposal) and he said no. then he clarified here. with that said, butterfree, how do you know panini is good?
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no power roles, how did this go through, was it outlined what constitutes a "functional power role" since presumably none of us started that way?
Click to expand...

i did say that yesterday, yes.  this is the reason it came up in the first place.  when i say a functional power role what i mean is a town member who took an action the night before that is similar to a conventional power role.  that is very slight paraphrasing there, pretty close to what keldeo said specifically.  so the first time scum placed a vote on a town member who had investigated/blocked/healed/whatever the previous night, it counted for double.  it doesn't seem like this happened, though.



Hiikaru said:


> 2. doesn't that only clear one of the voters and not both


i could be wrong here, but i doubt it.  there are only a few possiblities here:

both panini and rnp are scum.  this seems extremely unlikely to me.
panini is scum.  this also seems unlikely to me although i guess it isn't impossible, she's pretty good at the game.  if this were the case, that means rnp did not conduct a "power role" action the previous night, or else the vote would have counted for double and he would have died.  rnp, can you let us know what you did that night?  forgive me if you already said.
rnp is scum.  this can't be true because it predicates on panini being town, in which case i imagine she would be telling the truth about doctoring the previous night.  that would make rnp's vote count for double, and panini would have died, which didn't happen.
neither are scum, in which nothing special happens.  this seems like the most likely outcome to me.
so yeah idk.  i was already town-reading panini so with that in mind i think rnp is cleared as well.


Hiikaru said:


> 4. what's stopping us from just voting eifie since she clearly has no interest in helping us out? like chemist, she can talk again, so if she was really town she'd probably just say so


given that neither of them did this and eifie is being pretty eifie about being a wolf, i think it's possible that they're just not allowed to say, maybe?  anyway we're in mylo i'm pretty sure so i'm kind of afraid of that.  plus i got a scum check on you and i'm more trusting of that since butterfree actually got a town check on someone else doing the same thing, and i don't think anyone has died and flipped town yet so that seems kind of suspect


----------



## Eifie

*vote Hiikaru*


----------



## Eifie

QVA KNOWS A LOT OF STUFF

THINKING FACE


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> I THINK MAYBE PANINI TRIED TO ASK ME WHY I'M STILL TALKING IN DOG CHAT INSTEAD OF IN THE THREAD
> 
> THE ANSWER IS BECAUSE IT IS FUN AND BECAUSE I LIKE POSTING WOWEES
> 
> I WILL CONTINUE TO DO IT


This is the correct question

And a fair response


----------



## Panini

I think we should just kill Eifie tbh?

Whatever she is she's clearly not town, I was mostly hemming and hawing over her wanting to get killed because I was like maybe this is a jester (third party that wins when lynched)? or some kind of mafia role that benefits if they die?

But those kinds of things are pretty silly and I won't be sad if I lose to that tbh

*Vote: Eifie*


----------



## Panini

Makes me sad tbh but at least we can still dog gif after you die if you have been converted wolf?

IDK HOW TO INTERPRET EMOJI ANYMORE

IT'S VERY HARD


----------



## Eifie

LANG ZI SAYS:

INEVITABLY, ALL WHO HAVE EVIL IN THEIR HEARTS FIND THEMSELVES IN HELL


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> i did say that yesterday, yes.  this is the reason it came up in the first place.  when i say a functional power role what i mean is a town member who took an action the night before that is similar to a conventional power role.  that is very slight paraphrasing there, pretty close to what keldeo said specifically.  so the first time scum placed a vote on a town member who had investigated/blocked/healed/whatever the previous night, it counted for double.  it doesn't seem like this happened, though.
> 
> i could be wrong here, but i doubt it.  there are only a few possiblities here:
> 
> both panini and rnp are scum.  this seems extremely unlikely to me.
> panini is scum.  this also seems unlikely to me although i guess it isn't impossible, she's pretty good at the game.  if this were the case, that means rnp did not conduct a "power role" action the previous night, or else the vote would have counted for double and he would have died.  rnp, can you let us know what you did that night?  forgive me if you already said.
> rnp is scum.  this can't be true because it predicates on panini being town, in which case i imagine she would be telling the truth about doctoring the previous night.  that would make rnp's vote count for double, and panini would have died, which didn't happen.
> neither are scum, in which nothing special happens.  this seems like the most likely outcome to me.
> so yeah idk.  i was already town-reading panini so with that in mind i think rnp is cleared as well.
> given that neither of them did this and eifie is being pretty eifie about being a wolf, i think it's possible that they're just not allowed to say, maybe?  anyway we're in mylo i'm pretty sure so i'm kind of afraid of that.  plus i got a scum check on you and i'm more trusting of that since butterfree actually got a town check on someone else doing the same thing, and i don't think anyone has died and flipped town yet so that seems kind of suspect


thanks for the explanation

(and the compliment ohohoh)

I think I get it now and this seems cohesive enough an explanation that I doubt it's faked? Kind of wild peeks are just like a thing you can ask for though if this is true tbh? Why didn't we just go 6 cops? The world will never know


----------



## Hiikaru

yeah but you'd have to propose to be a jester

so i agree that it's kind of too silly for real consideration

also eifie demands to be killed in 100% of discord mafia games where she's a wolf

and it always makes people question it because surely a wolf wouldn't claim wolf so they don't lynch her

and then she wins


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> LANG ZI SAYS:
> 
> INEVITABLY, ALL WHO HAVE EVIL IN THEIR HEARTS FIND THEMSELVES IN HELL


:V


----------



## Hiikaru

1. what is mylo (should that be lylo)

i think mafia have to kill _all_ town and we have like, 4 of us, i think? someone said 4/6 town and it would be so much effort to actually look back a couple of posts

so that's not too bad a position to be in


----------



## Hiikaru

who did butterfree towncheck again

was it panini

if so we're forced to consider a world in which you're right about all flips being reversed with would make panini or whoever actually mafia

i think


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> thanks for the explanation
> 
> (and the compliment ohohoh)
> 
> I think I get it now and this seems cohesive enough an explanation that I doubt it's faked? Kind of wild peeks are just like a thing you can ask for though if this is true tbh? Why didn't we just go 6 cops? The world will never know


wow you're right

i spent so much time trying to come up with complicated stuff that would be accepted and then apparently you can just

be a cop every single night

(i've never played a calvinball mafia)


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> who did butterfree towncheck again
> 
> was it panini
> 
> if so we're forced to consider a world in which you're right about all flips being reversed with would make panini or whoever actually mafia
> 
> i think


It was indeed me

But flip mechanics and check mechanics aren't the same thing

You can check as your true alignment and flip as the opposite or vice versa

If someone made a proposal like "I want all town to flip as mafia" that shouldn't effect cop peeks

It's part of the reason Bfree's checks mean that conversion is in play or her read got bunked, but I'm more inclined to think it's the former given Chem's play


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> It was indeed me
> 
> But flip mechanics and check mechanics aren't the same thing
> 
> You can check as your true alignment and flip as the opposite or vice versa
> 
> If someone made a proposal like "I want all town to flip as mafia" that shouldn't effect cop peeks
> 
> It's part of the reason Bfree's checks mean that conversion is in play or her read got bunked, but I'm more inclined to think it's the former given Chem's play


ohh okay

so they'd have to be more specific to get both i guess

and then we're into meta about whether or not keldeo would allow that (arguably i think yes because he allows so much cop so that would be fair)

who did butterfree check besides you and chem then


----------



## Eifie

THE POINT OF CALVINBALL IS TO MAKE CREATIVE AND FUNNY PROPOSALS THAT TURN THE GAME INTO SOMETHING ELSE

IMO

(THAT STANDS FOR INTERNATIONAL MATHEMATICS OLYMPIAD)


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> 1. what is mylo (should that be lylo)
> 
> i think mafia have to kill _all_ town and we have like, 4 of us, i think? someone said 4/6 town and it would be so much effort to actually look back a couple of posts
> 
> so that's not too bad a position to be in


Mylo means Mislynch and Lose (as opposed to Lynch or Lose)

basically 4/6 town means if we mislynch today and kill a townie we become 3/5, then mafia get the night kill on a townie sending us to 2/4, which is parity (equal numbers scum to town) --> town will lose and mafia will win.

Mafia win con is public in their signups role card and is "majority" so I might be wrong and worse scenario we get one more day, unless I'm interpreting that wrong



Keldeo said:


> Every night, you can *propose* something you want to happen. I'll either approve the proposal or give you a condition for it to take effect, and you can decide to accept or reject the condition.
> 
> Every night starting Night 1, the Mafia can send one of its members to *kill* another player.
> 
> Your alignment is Mafia. You know the other players aligned with Mafia are [partners]. You can talk privately at any time. *The Mafia win condition is for the Mafia alignment to reach a majority of living players.*


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> THE POINT OF CALVINBALL IS TO MAKE CREATIVE AND FUNNY PROPOSALS THAT TURN THE GAME INTO SOMETHING ELSE
> 
> IMO
> 
> (THAT STANDS FOR INTERNATIONAL MATHEMATICS OLYMPIAD)


Very true

I did not consider this massive and insurmountable weakness of 6 cop strat


----------



## Hiikaru

wow i feel like a lot of my questions would be easily resolved by rereading


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> ohh okay
> 
> so they'd have to be more specific to get both i guess
> 
> and then we're into meta about whether or not keldeo would allow that (arguably i think yes because he allows so much cop so that would be fair)
> 
> who did butterfree check besides you and chem then


No one

Chem was a N0
I was a N1
I think Bfree claimed D2 she couldn't check again anyway, but she died N2


----------



## kyeugh

i'm not allowed to make a proposal tonight fwiw. that was the condition to the check


----------



## Hiikaru

how is that evidence for conversion then


----------



## Hiikaru

ok so qva is useless tonight

what would be good proposals anyway


----------



## Panini

Oh that reminds me whoever sent me that thing last night, this is very important


Spoiler:  



[hide= ] 



Spoiler:  



ily <3


 [/hide]


----------



## Eifie

I LOVE YOU TOO PANINI


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> how is that evidence for conversion then


Re:my earlier post

If Chem was mafia and Bfree's checks aren't bastard (supported by me being green) we would be at 5 instead of 4 town today _without conversions_

But we're not so either Chem/Eifie/Bfree all town or there's a conversion or third party


----------



## Hiikaru

you mean because there should've been two mafia initially?


----------



## Eifie

LANG ZI SAYS:

BEFORE AIMING FOR THE THROAT, CHEW THE NECK SHIELD OFF FIRST


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> I LOVE YOU TOO PANINI


OH LMAO

daw 

I was trying to be mystique about it but this is good too


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> you mean because there should've been two mafia initially?


yup!

confirmed by the start of day text



Keldeo said:


> *
> There were 6 Town alive at the beginning of the game. There are 4 Town alive right now.
> *


----------



## Hiikaru

oh also if we can safely assume that eifie is mafia then that's just more evidence that we should vote eifie, right


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> yup!
> 
> confirmed by the start of day text


ah

once again

i could answer so many of my own questions by _reading_


----------



## Hiikaru

has stryke posted at all


----------



## Hiikaru

ok stryke made some posts page 5


----------



## Eifie

LANG ZI SAYS:

THE TRUTH LIES NOT AT THE EXIT, BUT RATHER, SHINES OUTSIDE THE MAZE ITSELF


----------



## Hiikaru

ok thanks


----------



## Eifie

*vote qva*







THIS IS NOT A GIF

IT IS A PNG


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Hiikaru said:


> oh also if we can safely assume that eifie is mafia then that's just more evidence that we should vote eifie, right


dunno. dunno a lot of things. investigated bfree and she came up town. when she died, she came up mafia.



this seems like classic misdirection

*vote hiikaru*


stryke's joke was still terrible but we dont have the resources to kill him for it today


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

also i forbade gifs cuz i hate it with a passion when someone replies to a serious point with just a gif or image


it bleeds cowardice


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> also i forbade gifs cuz i hate it with a passion when someone replies to a serious point with just a gif or image
> 
> 
> it bleeds cowardice


https://i.imgur.com/rfCnyjd.gif


----------



## Eifie

BOY YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD SUCK

IF WOLVES USED THEIR COLLECTIVE VOTE TO SNIPE A LYNCH OR TIE AT THE LAST MOMENT IN MYLO BECAUSE Y'ALL KIDS CAN'T GET A GOOD WAGON GOING

THAT WOULD BE AWKWARD


----------



## Eifie

THAT SAID I'M GONNA CONTINUE TO VANITY WAGON RNP LOL

*vote RedNeckPhoenix*


----------



## Eifie

IDK WHY I KEEP CAPITALIZING NECK


----------



## Hiikaru

convenient how everyone suddenly has some cop info to reveal


----------



## Hiikaru

what if qva/eifie


----------



## Eifie

I ALSO HAVE A COP CHECK


----------



## Keldeo

*Current Votes*

*Hiikaru (2):* qva (#129), RedneckPhoenix (#184)
*Eifie (2):* Hiikaru (#142), Panini (#151)
*RedneckPhoenix (1):* Eifie (#188)
*Not voting:* Stryke

Day ends in around 4 hours.


----------



## kyeugh

it doesn't seem _that_ convenient that more than one person has cop info after butterfree revealed that it was a thing you were able to do. 

what have you been doing at night anyway, hiikaru?  i think we've got some idea about what everyone's (supposedly) been up to at some point except you.


----------



## Eifie

HEY KI, MIGHT I TEMPT YOU TO VOTE RNP WITH ME

I PROMISE NOT TO RANDOMLY SWAP AT EOD AND LEAVE YOU TO DIE

TOTALLY DEFINITELY 100% PROMISE

WOLF CUB'S HONOUR


----------



## Hiikaru

it's not convenient that's just a thing i said to fluff up my post count

ok that requires me to reread my dms/pms with keldeo to see what proposals i submitted so hang on like a couple of hours or something i just committed to leaving the house

eifie shouldn't i trust you the least of anyone atm

although i know there was some reasoning against rnp once


----------



## Hiikaru

can you make keldeo update votes again so i know what's happening


----------



## Eifie

KELDEO LITERALLY UPDATED THE VOTES LIKE 2 POSTS AGO


----------



## Eifie

KI IS IT NOT CLEAR THAT I AM BLACKMAILING U

IF YOU DO NOT COOPERATE WITH ME I'LL JUST VOTE YOU AND PUT YOU IN THE LEAD


----------



## Hiikaru

oh 

well when you put it that way

in that case *vote: rnp*

if things change in the next 5 hours i guess i can change it since i don't have any genuine leads on rnp but i do prefer tie to me definitely dying


----------



## Eifie

LANG ZI SAYS:

A CUB WHO DISRESPECTS [GIFS] SOON FEELS THE DISCIPLINARY BITE OF AN ELDER


----------



## Hiikaru

how old is rnp

are you their elder


----------



## Eifie

I AM LIKE TWICE HIS AGE


----------



## Hiikaru

oh wow

you're old


----------



## Eifie

HE IS LIKE A LITTLE BABY TBH


----------



## Hiikaru

why don't you have your age on your posts

actually why don't i have mine


----------



## Hiikaru

guess what i'm almost to 700 posts


----------



## Eifie

PATHETIC AS THE CLAY BENEATH MY VULGAR FEET TBH

YOU'RE STILL A METAPOD


----------



## Eifie

LET IT R A N D


----------



## Stryke

jesus everloving christ I leave for a day and there's like 4 full pages of posts

Uhhhhhhhh i mostly skimmed through everything that was posted today because im lazy and stupid and illiterate but im pretty sure no one gives a shit about me and thats exactly how i like it

Anyway i stopped following whats going on so if anyone sees this before the day ends please loudly scream at me as to who i should vote and I'll probably do that because its not like i have any better ideas


----------



## Eifie

MAYBE YOU SHOULD VOTE FOR ME, BECAUSE I AM A WOLF


----------



## Hiikaru

that does seem to be the case yeah

she flipped mafia upon death and then came back to life


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> LET IT R A N D


----------



## Keldeo

*Current Votes*

*Hiikaru (2):* qva (#129), RedneckPhoenix (#184)
*RedneckPhoenix (2):* Eifie (#188), Hiikaru (#200)
*Eifie (1):* Panini (#151)
*Not voting:* Stryke

With a tied vote, the day continues. 24 hours more for discussion and submitting dodgeball targets if applicable. If the tie is not broken, the lynch will be randomized.


----------



## Hiikaru

Keldeo said:


> *Current Votes*
> 
> *Hiikaru (2):* qva (#129), RedneckPhoenix (#184)
> *Eifie (2):* Hiikaru (#142), Panini (#151)
> *RedneckPhoenix (1):* Eifie (#188)
> *Not voting:* Stryke
> 
> Day ends in around 4 hours.


----------



## Hiikaru

oh you said because of the tie


----------



## Hiikaru

ok, cool, that means i can go to bed without worrying about randomly dying

good accidental strat


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

fuck you guys waiting until i collapse of exhaustion to try and wagon me

i have fuckin band camp to attend to it's like 10-8:30 all week

ftr, _hiikaru,_ i happen to be the ripe old age of 16

keldeo, is the whole "doubled vote" thing still in effect


----------



## kyeugh

i don't think it is


----------



## Eifie

DIE, HATER OF GIFS


----------



## Panini

Okay well

I thought day end was today and not yesterday so there's that whoops

I think the only teams that make sense now are the two that are stacked with each other in voting i.e. qva/RNP or eifie/Hiikaru

I would much rather just lynch Eifie bc everyone seems to agree that she's Not Town regardless of what she may actually be or who is partnered to her

And I don't really want to think about the "what if we're punished for lynching correctly" scenario 

At that point I can lose happily I think knowing that I Did The Right Thing and let the chaos of Calvinball be the ultimate winner


----------



## Panini

I will say this, if we get to tonight and it's still tied I'm not letting it rand


----------



## Panini

Eifie I'm duty bound what can I tell you

One day in another life

Maybe the two of us will actually rand town together lmao

If that time is actually rn

lolme


----------



## Eifie

I WOULD LIKE TO REPEAT THAT QVA KNOWS A LOT OF THINGS


----------



## Eifie

I, A WOLF, REALLY ENJOYED READING QVA'S POST #147

FOR NO REAL REASON

BECAUSE I AM A WOLF


----------



## kyeugh

i don't think eifie is necessarily scum. it's pretty clear she's not allowed to say she's town explicitly and at any rate i definitely do not feel better about her wonky flip than i do about my check on hiikaru. i don't really see how it's the better lynch at all and i wouldn't even go so far as to say it's safe.

given that i think panini, eifie, and rnp are probably town, i guess that makes the scum team hiikaru and stryke. that doesn't really seem that absurd to me. we still have no idea what hiikaru has been up to at any point really unless i missed a crucial post there and his contributions have been mostly feeling out what he should do as town and casting suspicion on everyone except panini (who i think most people are reading as town) and, to my knowledge, stryke. the fact that he suggested me and eifie as a team makes me feel quite a lot about eifie actually.

and who the hell knows what stryke is up to honestly, he was pretty noncommittal and cryptic before and the porridge thing is still weird as fuck why don't we know anything about that.

anyway yeah i'm not lifting my vote and i think eifie is a pretty bad choice. it seems to me like she and stryke both are under some pretty clear restrictions on what they can say and given that we're in mylo i don't think either of them are really safe lynches.


----------



## Panini

Oh

Okay cool I think maybe I'm just being dumb and this is a post restriction?

Word


----------



## Panini

The only hangup I have about that is that it doesn't make sense for Stryke to explicitly abstain on D2? Like if I was in that position and RNP and I really were just V/V I would just let it rand and either way you get closer to the wolf wincon rather than throwing it off kilter like that. By the same reasoning it also doesn't make sense for Stryke to have already used his vote by now? If we really are at MYLO, you just get the mislynch off by sniping RNP and it's done?

Granted wolves don't always go for the EZ mislynch it just feels like a lot of opportunity to give up in a row?

This isn't to say I townread Hikaru and I get a bit more why you would rather go for him over Eifie now - but idk if Stryke makes sense as a partner


----------



## Stryke

you overestimate the bounds of my stupidity


----------



## Stryke

Shit I think i meant underestimate


----------



## kyeugh

that sounds like a confession broski.

but yeah i don't really read stryke as super scummy either, it's more that i don't think it's anyone else. you and rnp i'm pretty sure about and i feel better about eifie than stryke.


----------



## Eifie

i really like bastard games

i'm a wolf etc


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

eifie if keldeo has you at gunpoint blink twice


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

except u can't cuz there's no gifs lmao


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> except u can't cuz there's no gifs lmao


https://i.imgur.com/Yr9DqkX.gif


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> i really like bastard games
> 
> i'm a wolf etc


Oh

I'm stupid

I think

I get it now

I still don't really understand why you would vote like this though


----------



## Eifie

Lang Zi says:

Thoroughly bite the poisonous snake from head to tail.


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> i really like bastard games
> 
> i'm a wolf etc


What would you say your favourite part of the bastard game is

is it

the conversions

the flips

the ornate DRAPERY


----------



## Eifie

i do like drapery


----------



## Eifie

(note: this gif is not animated and therefore allowed as per the rules)


----------



## Hiikaru

Hiikaru said:


> also eifie demands to be killed in 100% of discord mafia games where she's a wolf
> 
> and it always makes people question it because surely a wolf wouldn't claim wolf so they don't lynch her
> 
> and then she wins


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> Okay well
> 
> I thought day end was today and not yesterday so there's that whoops
> 
> I think the only teams that make sense now are the two that are stacked with each other in voting i.e. qva/RNP or eifie/Hiikaru
> 
> I would much rather just lynch Eifie bc everyone seems to agree that she's Not Town regardless of what she may actually be or who is partnered to her
> 
> And I don't really want to think about the "what if we're punished for lynching correctly" scenario
> 
> At that point I can lose happily I think knowing that I Did The Right Thing and let the chaos of Calvinball be the ultimate winner


technically eifie is just blackmailing me


----------



## Hiikaru

since we have a new mafia member, suggesting that the mafia is me and stryke implies that someone turned either me or stryke mafia

which meta doesn't make sense


----------



## Hiikaru

town wouldn't create a new mafia because what

and mafia wouldn't pick someone inactive like me or stryke because that's useless

therefore we can't be a team


----------



## Hiikaru

i'm also proposing that there's nothing more complex going on because admit it, we're all way too dumb for that


----------



## Hiikaru

except panini i guess, who is not dumb, but if she'd done anything to create an accidental new mafia she'd know


----------



## Hiikaru

i also prefer the eifie lynch for the same reason as panini


----------



## Eifie

i do like wolfclaiming as wolf

i also like wolfclaiming as villager


----------



## kyeugh

SOMEONE had to be recruited and i don't think the idea that the mafia would only go after experienced players is that realistic. that might be one criterion, sure, but generally they'd go for whoever they think is least likely to be suspected

also wasn't panini's reasoning against eifie "she's definitely a wolf and is being willfully useless to town" etc? i don't think either of those things are really true at this point


----------



## Hiikaru

not experienced necessarily, just someone who has any chance of doing anything at all

eifie claimed wolf, flipped mafia, and is willfully useless to town

attributing this to a silencing proposal just seems like a stretch


----------



## Hiikaru

since there is no reason to suspect she's not mafia other than "maybe she's not"


----------



## Hiikaru

occam's razor or whatever


----------



## Hiikaru

of course occam's razor also suggests that i'm mafia because that's more simple

but that doesn't fit my argument so i think we should disregard it


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> also wasn't panini's reasoning against eifie "she's definitely a wolf and is being willfully useless to town" etc? i don't think either of those things are really true at this point


I mean just to clarify, because I don't really think what I was trying to convey as my reasoning really boils down to that:

I was voting Eifie because
1a) Eifie outright claimed she was a wolf - under any normal game you always punish this with the lynch because it is essentially never correct for a towny to do such a thing and only ever comes up if someone's trying to desperation gambit. (Just like Hiikaru's trying to say it is here, which if we were in normal mechanics, non-bastard game circumstances, would be the correct thing to do and I would never ever ever move off Eifie)
1b) Her claiming in such a way doesn't necessarily make her a wolf but does make her Not A Town Entity - When town needs to get lynched for some reason they become really explicit about it, but Eifie was acting cryptic and I thought she was goading and maybe some kind of third party if not a wolf. Killing a 3p here is fine because we still maintain majority if that were the case.
2) I thought Eifie fit the most proposed teams as wolf but wasn't getting wagoned, which is always a bad sign.

I'm still not sure what to get out of how Eifie's posting but I'm just like not feeling it anymore. I think qva's either just pulling off her tone here really well or is more likely just town, in which case I feel like following the check is the correct thing to do. Sorry Hiikaru. Double Sorry if I'm getting outrageously bamboozled but this feels most correct
*
Vote:Hiikaru*


----------



## Panini

I think checks haven't been fucked with because dead!town!Chem if given the permission to speak, even with a post restriction probably doesn't wander off into yon sunset without trying to solve the rest of the game.

Other world to consider is that qva is faking this peek, but like I just said, I think her tone is reasonable and her flow of logic doesn't seem forced?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Hiikaru said:


> of course occam's razor also suggests that i'm mafia because that's more simple
> 
> but that doesn't fit my argument so i think we should disregard it


also i think this is hella Villain no matter what game u play


----------



## Panini

I think the fact that this game has like N number of people making new rules every night means I can't necessarily follow typical mafia logic (which if I did follow would make eifie the correct target) is the thing I'm getting at


----------



## Keldeo

*Current Votes*

*Hiikaru (3):* qva (#129), RedneckPhoenix (#184), Panini (#254)
*RedneckPhoenix (2):* Eifie (#188), Hiikaru (#200)
*Not voting:* Stryke

Around 3.5 hours until the end of the day.


----------



## Panini

SPEAK NOW OR FOREVER HOLD YOUR BEACE


----------



## Hiikaru

i'm holding onto it

it's all i have left in this dark time


----------



## Keldeo

*Final Votes*

*Hiikaru (3):* qva (#129), RedneckPhoenix (#184), Panini (#254)
*RedneckPhoenix (2):* Eifie (#188), Hiikaru (#200)
*Not voting:* Stryke

With a growing sense of urgency, the townspeople argue at some length about who they should eliminate for the day. The mysteriously revived woman? One of the quieter ones? God forbid, is there a _clown_ in their midst?

In the end, *Hiikaru* is led away under accusations of illicit behavior, despite his protests. The villagers discover that he is, indeed, guilty.

*Hiikaru was lynched. He was Calvin, Mafia.*

The sun sets, and the citizens return to their homes, satisfied after another long day of crimefighting. Perhaps now that they've rid their village of so many affiliated with these heinous crimes, Calvinball2019town will be at peace.



Spoiler: Will it?










[hide= ]At twilight, an explosion rocks the town. Three bodies are found.

*qva has died. She was Calvin's Mom, Mafia.

RedneckPhoenix has died. He was Spaceman Spiff, Mafia.

Panini has died. She was Rosalyn, Mafia.

qva and Panini win the dodgeball event as the last people standing.*







And then there were two.

*It is now Night 3, proposal phase. 48 hours for night actions.*[/hide]


----------



## Keldeo

*Eifie has died. She was Tracer Bullet, Mafia.

Stryke has died. He was Susie Derkins, Mafia.*



Spoiler: Everyone is dead.











*The Mafia of Chemist1422, Eifie, qva, Stryke, Panini, RedneckPhoenix, Hiikaru, and Butterfree have lost.*


----------



## Keldeo

Hmm, that's not very fun. Let's try something different.

*Everyone is alive.*


----------



## Keldeo

*The Final Event: SHEEPEEHS³!*

I have 10 questions here for you to answer. The winners of SHEEP and PEEHS will win this game!

You can talk in the thread, but *don't discuss answers to these questions.* I'll do a full reveal of all alignments, proposals, and actions after the event results!

Each answer gets a score equal to the number of times that answer was submitted. Each incorrect/inapplicable answer scores 1.5 times the highest score of a correct answer in PEEHS.

*SHEEP*
Submit *one* answer to each question. They don't need to be true. Your goal is to get the highest score - that is, try to answer the same things as other people.



Spoiler: SHEEP questions



1. Which is your favorite alignment to play? (Town, Mafia, or Third Party!)
2. What Pokemon would you most like to have as a pet?
3. Which is your favorite Legendary Pokemon?
4. What was your first Pokemon game?
5. What type are you?



*PEEHS³*
Submit *three* answers to each question. They can be the same or different. Your goal is to get the lowest score - that is, try to answer different things from other people. Incorrect answers are punished.



Spoiler: PEEHS questions



6. Name someone who played in Calvinball 2019 or the original Calvinball Mafia!
7. Who is your favorite Calvin and Hobbes character? (Calvin's alter egos count as Calvin!)
8. Which is your favorite Mythical Pokemon?
9. What nature are you?
10. What Pokemon are you?





Spoiler: How does scoring duplicate answers work?



Your own answers count toward your score. 

For example, if Alice submits "Red, Red, Red" to the question "What's your favorite color?", and no one else answers Red, she will score 3 points for each Red, for a total of 9 points.

For another example, let's say Alice and Bob are the only two players, Alice answers "Red, Orange, Seven," and Bob answers "Red, Yellow, Yellow." Red scores 2 points, Orange scores 1 point, Yellow scores 2 points, and Seven scores 2 * 1.5=3 points because it's an inapplicable answer. Alice's total score for the question is 2 + 1 + 3 = 6 points, and Bob's total score is 2 + 2 + 2 = 6 points.


----------



## Hiikaru

i didn't ask for this


----------



## Novae

glgl lul


----------



## Eifie

Hiikaru said:


> i didn't ask for this


i did


----------



## Keldeo

Clarification: Please PM me your answers or message them on Telegram/Discord - don't post them in the thread.


----------



## Eifie

can I post gifs now?


----------



## Eifie

extremely legit wolfchat btw


----------



## Eifie

also, can we all just appreciate Panini's efforts for a moment? master sandwich is a treasure and I hope we can keep her


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


>


*Eifie has died. She was Tracer Bullet, Mafia.*


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> *Eifie has died. She was Tracer Bullet, Mafia.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

why the fuck am i porridge?!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

this was never answered and i'm going to take a train to stryke's house tomorrow and kick his ass until he tells me


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> why the fuck am i porridge?!


my bad


----------



## Hiikaru

did you just out me as mafia


----------



## Hiikaru

eifie could've just killed stryke but she wanted the world to burn


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> extremely legit wolfchat btw


cat


----------



## Eifie

Hiikaru said:


> eifie could've just killed stryke but she wanted the world to burn


listen if you wanted something different you should have converted someone else

preferably someone else who wasn't killing themself with their proposal that very night


----------



## Panini

lmao can you believe


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> also, can we all just appreciate Panini's efforts for a moment? master sandwich is a treasure and I hope we can keep her


this is very sweet thank you, of course you guys can keep me if you want, anyone can make a sandwich


----------



## Panini

Prepare yourselves fr my legendary sheeping


----------



## Eifie

Panini said:


> this is very sweet thank you, of course you guys can keep me if you want, anyone can make a sandwich


let it be remembered that I gave my life to make that post


----------



## Novae

who are we waiting on


----------



## Panini

Oh 

It's me

I was tipsy last night and made a post bragging about my sheep skills without actually doing the sheep


----------



## Panini

Panini said:


> Oh
> 
> It's me
> 
> I was tipsy last night and made a post bragging about my sheep skills without actually doing the sheep


Inb4 I actually do quite bad lmao


----------



## Butterfree

Sorry for not posting yet since the, uh, grand revival. To be honest I'm having kind of a hard time engaging with this game at this point, because nothing really seems to have any actual meaning, so there's no actual motivation to post anything in particular, or make any particular nighttime proposal. I don't even know what my actual alignment is at this point, but even if I did there's not really any sense that I can meaningfully progress towards any kind of win condition by doing anything. So I guess this is pretty much just a shitposting thread where random events happen? I'm. Okay. I guess.


----------



## Butterfree

Oh. I even missed the bit about how the winner of the sheep thing wins the game. Good job me, I was just kind of "yes, okay, there's another sheep event, what does anything mean"


----------



## Keldeo

Butterfree said:


> Oh. I even missed the bit about how the winner of the sheep thing wins the game. Good job me, I was just kind of "yes, okay, there's another sheep event, what does anything mean"


Yeah - the game will be over after this event, and the winners of the event will win the game.


----------



## Eifie

btw Panini I had no idea what you were saying in woweechat a lot of the time so I was mostly just giving up and replying with random emojis in hopes that you would glean some sort of meaning


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> btw Panini I had no idea what you were saying in woweechat a lot of the time so I was mostly just giving up and replying with random emojis in hopes that you would glean some sort of meaning


Same honestly

Although that explains a lot


----------



## Hiikaru

yeah i also had no motivation for this game

you're town, butterfree. the mafia flip was fake

original mafia was me and chemist. i turned eifie mafia later. everyone else is town


----------



## Hiikaru

i don't know what the point of calvinball mafia is


----------



## Eifie

no I made everyone mafia Ki don't you pay attention

I wanted everyone to win!


----------



## Hiikaru

oh yeah

but that was at the very end so i don't think it counts

also then you said the winner would be decided by sheep

so it double-doesn't count


----------



## Eifie

Hiikaru said:


> oh yeah
> 
> but that was at the very end so i don't think it counts
> 
> also then you said the winner would be decided by sheep
> 
> so it double-doesn't count


I said the winner of the _winners_ doesn't anybody read

smh


----------



## Hiikaru

Eifie said:


> I said the winner of the _winners_ doesn't anybody read
> 
> smh


i don't read


----------



## Novae

zzz


----------



## Keldeo

As an update - just one more submission left, so I should be able to tally the results and do the end-of-game reveal by the end of the weekend.

I hope that you all found the game enjoyable or entertaining at some point! A number of people have said that they didn't find the game very fun or they felt like they weren't able to engage with the game. As a host I want to try to make it a fun environment for everyone playing, and I'm sorry that it wasn't.


----------



## Eifie

Panini said:


> Oh that reminds me whoever sent me that thing last night, this is very important
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> [hide= ]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ily <3
> 
> 
> [/hide]





Eifie said:


> I LOVE YOU TOO PANINI


btw I never sent you anything Panini but I love you anyway


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> As an update - just one more submission left, so I should be able to tally the results and do the end-of-game reveal by the end of the weekend.
> 
> I hope that you all found the game enjoyable or entertaining at some point! A number of people have said that they didn't find the game very fun or they felt like they weren't able to engage with the game. As a host I want to try to make it a fun environment for everyone playing, and I'm sorry that it wasn't.


It's kinda hard when your entire mafia gets peeked consecutively


----------



## Novae

ok who do I need to slap


----------



## kyeugh

.............. it was me.  sorry.  i was moving into my new place, but i just went ahead and submitted.

fwiw i thought this game was pretty fun!  i wasn't expecting it to be a super serious or even, like, playable game so it more or less met my expectations.  i guess it must've been frustrating for the mafia though... sorry about that.  thanks for putting this on keldeo!


----------



## Keldeo

Alright, the results are in. Sorry again for the late reveal, and thanks for bearing with me!



Spoiler: SHEEP results!



[hide=1. Which is your favorite alignment to play?]*Town: 4*
Butterfree
Eifie
Panini
qva

*Mafia: 2*
Chemist1422
Hiikaru

*Third Party: 1*
Stryke

*Egg: 1*
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 2. What Pokemon would you most like to have as a pet?



*Eevee: 3*
Eifie
Hiikaru
qva

*Butterfree: 1*
Butterfree

*Pikachu: 1*
Panini

*Shinx: 1*
Chemist1422

*Voltorb: 1*
Stryke

*Egg: 1*
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 3. Which is your favorite Legendary Pokemon?



*Mewtwo: 3*
Eifie
Hiikaru
qva

*Dialga: 1*
Butterfree

*Latias: 1*
Chemist1422

*Rayquaza: 1*
Panini

*Regigigas: 1* 
Stryke

*Egg: 1*
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 4. What was your first Pokemon game?



*Red: 2*
Eifie
Panini

*Sapphire: 2*
Hiikaru
qva

*Ruby: 1*
Chemist1422

*Pearl: 1*
Stryke

*Yellow: 1*
Butterfree

*





: 1*
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 5. What type are you?



*Normal: 2*
Hiikaru
Panini

*Fairy: 1*
Stryke

*Ground: 1*
Chemist1422

*Ice: 1*
Eifie

*Poison: 1*
qva

*Psychic: 1*
Butterfree

*Egg: 1*
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: Final scores!



*qva: 13
Eifie: 13
Hiikaru: 12*
Panini: 10
Butterfree: 8
Chemist1422: 6
Stryke: 5
RedneckPhoenix: 5

qva and Eifie win as SHEEP champions!

Hiikaru gets a silver medal for his close second place finish, and Stryke and RedneckPhoenix get special recognition as the PEEHS winners!


[/spoiler]



Spoiler: PEEHS³ results!






Spoiler: 6. Name someone who played in Calvinball 2019 or the original Calvinball Mafia!



*Eifie: 4*
Chemist1422
Eifie
Hiikaru
qva

*Butterfree: 3*
Butterfree
Hiikaru
qva

*blazheirio889: 2*
Stryke
Panini

*qva: 2*
Butterfree
qva

*Stryke: 2*
Butterfree
Chemist1422

*Chemist1422: 1*
Chemist1422

*Keldeo: 1*
Hiikaru

*Mai: 1*
Stryke

*MF: 1*
Eifie

*Light: 1*
Eifie

*Panini: 1*
Panini

*RespectTheBlade: 1*
Stryke

*Superbird: 1*
Panini

*Egg: 6 (incorrect :c)*
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 7. Who is your favorite Calvin and Hobbes character?



*Hobbes: 4*
Hiikaru
Stryke
Panini
qva

*Uncle Max: 4*
Eifie
Chemist1422
Chemist1422
Chemist1422

*Calvin: 2*
Hiikaru
qva

*Calvin's Dad: 2*
Butterfree
Hiikaru

*Susie: 2*
Butterfree
qva

*Calvin's Mom: 1*
Butterfree

*Cop with Hat: 1*
Eifie

*Miss Wormwood: 1*
Stryke

*Mr Bun: 1*
Panini

*Moe: 1*
Stryke

*Rosalyn: 1*
Panini

*Ronald: 1*
Eifie

*Egg: 6 (incorrect :c)*
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 8. Which is your favorite Mythical Pokemon?



*Celebi: 3*
Chemist1422
Chemist1422
Hiikaru

*Keldeo: 3*
Eifie
Eifie
Eifie

*Mew: 3*
Hiikaru
Stryke
qva

*Meltan: 2*
Butterfree
Panini

*Victini: 2*
Panini
qva

*Zeraora: 2*
Hiikaru
Stryke

*Darkrai: 1*
Butterfree

*Genesect: 1*
Stryke

*Hoopa: 1*
Hiikaru

*Jirachi: 1*
Chemist1422

*Manaphy: 1*
Butterfree

*Melmetal: 1*
Panini

*Shaymin: 1*
qva

*Egg: 4.5 (incorrect :c)*
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 9. What nature are you?



*Brave: 2*
Eifie
Panini

*Docile: 2*
Panini
Stryke

*Relaxed: 2*
Butterfree
qva

*Sassy: 2*
Butterfree
qva

*Timid: 2*
Chemist1422
Hiikaru

*Bashful: 1*
Chemist1422

*Bold: 1*
qva

*Calm: 1*
Hiikaru

*Gentle: 1*
Hiikaru

*Hardy: 1*
Eifie

*Impish: 1*
Stryke

*Jolly: 1*
Eifie

*Lax: 1*
Butterfree

*Lonely: 1*
Chemist1422

*Serious: 1*
Panini

*Quirky: 1*
Stryke

*Egg: 3 (incorrect :c)*
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix





Spoiler: 10. What Pokemon are you?



*Spinda: 4*
Chemist1422
Chemist1422
Chemist1422
Panini

*Banette: 3*
Butterfree
Eifie
Stryke

*Mewtwo: 2*
Hiikaru
qva

*Natu: 2*
Butterfree
Stryke

*Ninetales: 2*
Eifie
Hiikaru

*Butterfree: 1*
qva

*Cubone: 1*
Butterfree

*Lapras: 1*
Eifie

*Misdreavus: 1*
Stryke

*Pikachu: 1*
Hiikaru

*Scyther: 1*
qva

*Togetic: 1*
Panini

*Egg: 6 (incorrect :c)*
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix
RedneckPhoenix

*Muk: 6 (incorrect :c)*
Panini





Spoiler: Final scores!



*Stryke: 26
Butterfree: 27*
Hiikaru: 31
Panini: 31
Eifie: 31
qva: 32
Chemist1422: 42
RedneckPhoenix: 76.5

Stryke wins as the PEEHS champion!

Butterfree gets a silver medal for her close second place finish, and Chemist1422 and RedneckPhoenix get special recognition as the SHEEP winners!


[/hide]

So in the end, the winners of this game are...



Spoiler: drumroll...



Everyone won once for being converted to mafia and reviving at the end of the game!

*qva* won 3 times with her SHEEP and dodgeball victory!

*Panini, Eifie, and Stryke* won 2 times with their dodgeball victory, SHEEP victory, and PEEHS victory, respectively!

*Butterfree and Hiikaru* won once, and got PEEHS and SHEEP silver medals, respectively!

*Chemist1422 and RedneckPhoenix* won once, and took home SHEEPEEHS trophies for their reverse finish in each event!



Thank you all for playing! :D


----------



## Keldeo

*Hosting Notes*

In general, I think a big issue with this unrestricted version of Calvinball Mafia is that it seems hard to effectively balance "optimal" with "fun" in making proposals. If your goal as a Calvinball player is to win, it escalates into a competition of ideas and conditionals that isn't terribly interesting - town can give themselves infinite cops, doctors, vigs, etc. but mafia can just as easily gain godfathers/conversions, strongman shots, bulletproof vests, etc., and when both sides are "overpowered" it can lead to situations that aren't really fun for either. On the other hand, if your goal is to have fun, what is fun for you might not be fun for another player, and especially not knowing your team you are more incentivized to make self-centered proposals, or ones that might confuse people trying to win. In addition, the extended nights as a result of the proposal/condition mechanic made many of the phases become tedious. In this game, I hope the ways that I balanced proposals turned out to be interesting for everyone involved! 

Some hosting errors I made were not clearly stating the lack of power roles, not stating the default handling of things like phase extensions and tied lynch votes, and not consistently keeping the phase update times and notifying people of when the phase changed. I should have made these more clear in signups and throughout the game. I also mistakenly didn't reveal the flavor for Chemist or Butterfree's deaths. 

--

*Quick FAQ*

*Who were the mafia?*
Hiikaru and Chemist1422. Hiikaru recruited Eifie on Night 1. Eifie recruited everyone else on Night 3 right before the SHEEP event.

*How did X die?*

Eifie caused her own death on Night 1 (with the stipulation that she would revive on Day 3) and again on Night 3.
Butterfree was killed by the mafia on Night 2.
qva, RedneckPhoenix, and Panini died as a result of a mafia proposal that killed everyone on the leading wagon at the end of Day 3.
Stryke was killed by the mafia on Night 3.

*Why did everyone flip as mafia?* 
Chemist1422, Eifie, Hiikaru, and Stryke were actually mafia at the time of their deaths. Butterfee, qva, RedneckPhoenix, and Panini revealed as mafia despite being town because of a mafia proposal to cause their nightkill and the people who were on the leading wagon at the end of the day to flip as mafia. Everyone told the truth about who they inspected, and all inspection results were accurate.

*What was the porridge?*
Stryke proposed that RedneckPhoenix would be informed that he was "designated a bowl of porridge" on Night 1.

*Where did the post restrictions/events come from?*

Stryke proposed the "T" restriction.
qva proposed the "Olde Highe English" restriction.
RedneckPhoenix proposed the no gifs restriction.
Panini proposed the Post Bingo and Dodgeball events.
Eifie proposed the SHEEP event.

*Will there be an actual game of mafia now?* 
Yes! If there is enough interest, I plan to host a Sword/Shield themed game around November. It will be either all power roles or mostly vanilla depending on playerlist size and preference. And I don't know if someone else is thinking of putting some signups up later this month, or in September or October!


----------



## Novae

We’re not gonna talk about it okay


----------



## Eifie

Chemist1422 said:


> We’re not gonna talk about it okay


egg


----------



## Eifie

I love Stryke's answers lmao


----------



## Panini

Ah yes, Cop with Hat


----------



## kyeugh

i did not know that you were supposed to go for a low score in the peehs event.  i was really like "calvin" and "hobbes" smfh

also i won the dodgeball event by literally not doing it at all !?


----------



## Eifie

btw PEEHS³ was a really fun idea!



Panini said:


> Ah yes, Cop with Hat


ty Calvin and Hobbes wiki


----------



## Panini

Thank you for hosting Keldeo!! While it was definitely confusing to try and solve when approached from a traditional mafia point of view, it was definitely fun imo as a unique and lighthearted game!!


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> i did not know that you were supposed to go for a low score in the peehs event.  i was really like "calvin" and "hobbes" smfh
> 
> also i won the dodgeball event by literally not doing it at all !?


Dodgeball is not about the throwing

It's about the dodging


----------



## Hiikaru

Eifie said:


> egg


dog


----------



## Keldeo

Spoiler: Thread Summary



- *#1:* Night 0 begins.
- *#4:* Day 1 begins. No one was killed; "T" and "Olde Highe English" post restrictions; Post Bingo event.
- *#41:* Night 1 begins. Chemist1422, Loved Mafia, was lynched; Panini wins Post Bingo.
- *#44:* Day 2 begins. Eifie, Mafia, was killed; Chemist1422 can post; animated GIF post restriction; Dodgeball event.
- *#100:* Night 2 begins. No one was lynched.
- *#104:* Day 3 begins. Butterfree, Mafia, was killed; Eifie is alive; Dodgeball eliminations.
- *#261:* Night 3 begins. Hiikaru, Mafia, was lynched; qva, RedneckPhoenix, and Panini, all Mafia, were killed; qva and Panini win Dodgeball.
- *#264:* SHEEPEEHS³ event. Start of post-game discussion.
- *#305:* SHEEPEEHS³ results. Formal game over; winners; hosting notes/FAQ.
- *#316:* Thread summary, role PMs, and night actions.





Spoiler: Role PMs



[hide=Chemist1422: Calvin's Dad, Mafia]

	
	
		
		
	


	





You are *Calvin's dad*!





Spoiler: Hiikaru: Calvin, Mafia










You are *Calvin*!





Spoiler: Generic Mafia PM



Every night, you can *propose* something you want to happen. I'll either approve the proposal or give you a condition for it to take effect, and you can decide to accept or reject the condition.

Every night starting Night 1, the Mafia can send one of its members to *kill* another player. 

Your alignment is Mafia. You know the other player aligned with Mafia is [partner]. You can talk privately at any time. The Mafia win condition is for the Mafia alignment to reach a majority of living players.





Spoiler: Eifie: Tracer Bullet, Town










You are *Tracer Bullet*!





Spoiler: qva: Calvin's Mom, Town










You are *Calvin's mom*!





Spoiler: Stryke: Susie Derkins, Town










You are *Susie Derkins*!





Spoiler: Panini: Rosalyn, Town










You are *Rosalyn*!





Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix: Spaceman Spiff, Town










You are *Spaceman Spiff*!





Spoiler: Butterfree: Hobbes, Town










You are *Hobbes*!





Spoiler: Generic Town PM



Every night, you can *propose* something you want to happen. I'll either approve the proposal or give you a condition for it to take effect, and you can decide to accept or reject the condition.

Your alignment is Town. The Town win condition is for all threats to Town to be eliminated.


[/spoiler]



Spoiler: Actions, Proposals, and Results






Spoiler: Night 0 Proposals



*Chemist1422*


> I propose that all mafia members become loved D1
> 
> _Accepted. The "loved" modifier will appear in role flips and other results that describe roles on d1._


*Eifie*


> I propose that I be granted a private chat with Panini in which we may only communicate using emojis and dog gifs. Using letter emojis to construct messages is not permitted. Adding text to the dog gifs is not permitted (but gifs that already had text on them are okay). We may continue to post in this chat even after our deaths.
> 
> _Accepted._


*qva*


> i propose that all messages posted tomorrow must be in Olde HIghe English. or else.
> 
> _Accepted._


*Stryke*


> No one can use the letter "t" in any of their posts for the day. They either have to work around it or just go without it.
> 
> _Accep_ed._


*Panini*


> I'd like to propose post bingo! We all guess the names of who we think will post at a random set of post numbers 5 times and the person with the most guesses correct gets a prize at the end of the day. You may not reveal or hint at your guesses or guess your own name and mafia can't discuss this event in their private chat.
> 
> _Accepted. (Since I don't know the length of the day in advance, at the end of the day, I will randomly generate 5 post numbers between the SOD post and the EOD post, not counting my own, for the event.)_


*RedneckPhoenix*


> I would like to set my house on fire and hide in the woods, killing everyone who targeted me.
> 
> _Accepted._


*Hiikaru*


> i propose a rule change that mafia kills turn people into mafia instead of killing them
> 
> _Condition: You can only apply this effect to the mafia kill once._


*Butterfree*


> I propose you tell me whether Chemist1422 is mafia.
> 
> _Accepted._






*Night 0 Results*
- Panini and Eifie are granted private communications with restrictions.
- Butterfree learns Chemist1422 is Mafia.
- RedneckPhoenix's house burns down. Because no one targeted him, nothing else happened.
- The mafia gain the role modifier "loved" for d1, as well as a one-shot ability that will allow them to change their kill into a recruitment.
- Post restrictions for d1: People may not use the letter "t" and must write in Olde Highe English. One strike = warning, two strikes = vote for the day taken away, three strikes = proposal power for the night taken away, four strikes = death.

*Day 1*
- Event: Post Bingo!
- Butterfree receives a T warning for post 13.
- Eifie receives a T warning for post 16.
- Panini receives two T warnings for post 22 and post 23.
- Hiikaru receives a T warning for post 25.
- Stryke receives a T warning for post 31.
- qva receives a T warning for post 32.
- Chemist1422 receives a T warning for post 34.
- Panini wins Post Bingo with guesses of Eifie, Eifie, RedneckPhoenix, Hiikaru, and RedneckPhoenix. As a prize, she can use on Night 1 an announcer, doctor, neighborizer, or inventor action.

- Chemist1422 is lynched.



Spoiler: Night 1 Proposals



*Eifie*


> I propose that I become a recluse or whatever it's called. my death is announced at sod2 with a full role flip or whatever you do for deaths. for the next day/night cycle I am considered mechanically dead (i.e. don't count for parity, etc.) and any proposals targeting me will silently fail. I return to the game at sod3. if I die during n1 by any other means, this proposal is voided.
> 
> _Accepted._


*qva*


> today i propose that the first time a town member accurately votes on a mafioso, it counts for double, but the first time a mafia member votes on a power role, it counts for double.
> 
> _Accepted. The way I will treat this is that for each new day, the first town member to vote a mafioso will have their vote silently doubled only if it is on that mafioso - i.e. they could vote the mafia, unvote the mafia, and then revote them and the vote would still count for double at the end of the day, though they would not be informed of it and it would still show up as one vote in vote totals. The same would go for the first time each day that a mafia votes on a town who has taken an action similar to a conventional power role the previous night._


*Stryke*


> At the end of the night phase, send RedneckPhoenix a PM that simply says "You have been designated as a *bowl of porridge!*". This designation is arbitrary and meaningless, and if he asks for any further detail on said PM, don't say anything.
> 
> _Accepted._


*Panini*


> I would like to play dodgeball!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zw1ejmPmXY
> 
> Each player y gets one ball a day and can privately pm who they would like to throw it at (Player x) during the day. Player x during the night phase is then told how many balls have been thrown at them. They must choose whether they want to Dodge(1), Duck, Dip, Dive or Dodge(2). Only 2 of these will correctly dodge the ball, the rest will get you hit in the face like a goober. (I don't suppose you actually have to rand which option does which it's just a 2/5 chance but like the flavour ya know).
> 
> Getting hit eliminates you from the minigame, as does dying. Last person standing gets a free win on top of their pre-existing win condition! Or an event prize, whichever way you want to do it.
> 
> _Accepted._


*RedneckPhoenix*


> i'd like to make the posting of gifs punishable by instantaneous death
> 
> _Condition: This only applies to animated, embedded gifs (ones using the  tag). This is mostly to make it easier for me to enforce, but will allow links to gifs.[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Hiikaru[/b]
> 
> [quote]proposal: chemist gains the power to post but can't do anything else
> 
> [I]Accepted. His votes won't count, though, since he's still dead.[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Butterfree[/b]
> [quote]All right, I propose that, hear me out, you now tell me if [I]Panini[/I] is mafia
> 
> [I]Condition: On Night 2, you can't learn someone's alignment with your proposal.[/I][/quote][/spoiler]
> 
> [b]Night 1 Actions[/b]
> - Hiikaru kills Eifie, applying the effect that the kill turns the target into mafia rather than killing them. (Even though Hiikaru's action was a mafia kill that was altered, Eifie's proposal was worded so that the proposal would be voided only if she died, so she was converted and then her death was announced.)
> - Panini uses her doctor prize on Butterfree. I made a mistake when originally stating the prize as applying to Night 2 instead of Night 1, and checked with Panini to make sure she also meant Night 1.
> 
> [b]Night 1 Results[/b]
> - Butterfree learns that Panini is not mafia.
> - The first vote from a mafia onto Panini or Butterfree will be silently doubled. The first vote from a town onto a mafia will be silently doubled.
> - RedneckPhoenix is told "You have been designated as a [b]bowl of porridge![/b]"
> - Chemist1422 can post.
> - Eifie is converted to mafia, gaining access to the mafia factional abilities.
> - Eifie's death will be announced at start of day 2. She will return to the game at the start of day 3.
> - Post restrictions for d2: Animated, embedded gifs may not be posted and are punished by death.
> 
> [b]Day 2[/b]
> - Event: Dodgeball!
> - RedneckPhoenix throws a dodgeball at Stryke and hits.
> - Hiikaru throws a dodgeball at RedneckPhoenix and hits.
> - Panini throws a dodgeball at RedneckPhoenix and hits.
> - The following people are still in the Dodgeball game: qva, Panini, Hiikaru, Butterfree.
> 
> - No one is lynched.
> 
> [spoiler=Night 2 Proposals][b]qva[/b]
> [quote]is there any way i can discover the alignment of hiikaru?
> 
> [I]Condition: on Night 3, you can’t make a proposal.[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Stryke[/b]
> [quote]Tell Panini and Hiikaru that I think they're both super cool, but don't tell either of them it was me who said it. Just tell them that a player in the game thinks they're super cool
> 
> [I]Accepted.[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Panini[/b]
> [quote]I'd like to make a proposal to have it be publicly declared how many members of each faction we started with and how many members of each faction are still alive at the start of the day.
> 
> [I]Condition: only the number of Town will be broadcast.[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]RedneckPhoenix[/b]
> [quote]I'd like to open a complementary dairy bar, thus figuring out Butterfree's alignment
> 
> [I]Condition: on Night 3, you can’t make a proposal.[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Hiikaru[/b]
> [quote]I propose that Chemist may make one proposal tonight for each night that he has been dead (including this one, so he gets 2 proposals tonight). His proposals may not be interfered with by any means and should anyone try to find out the text of this proposal or either of his, they instead get a bunch of undecipherable glitch text. in return for the chemist proposal he cannot be targeted by any mafia proposals for the rest of the game
> 
> [I]Accepted. (Both of the proposals could have been combined into one proposal and used instead of this one, and would have been accepted.)[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Chemist1422, through Hiikaru[/b]
> [quote]I propose that everyone who is voting for the leading wagon at the end of d3 shall die immediately after the lynch. These deaths cannot be prevented by any means and everyone who dies in this way will flip mafia. If d3 ends in a no lynch, a random mafia member dies instead.
> 
> I propose that if our kill succeeds tonight, the person who is killed shall flip mafia. If our kill fails, their real alignment will instead publicly be broadcast in the thread.
> 
> [I]Accepted.[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Butterfree[/b]
> [quote]For tonight, I propose you tell me what Eifie's N1 proposal was.
> 
> [I]Accepted.[/I][/quote][/spoiler]
> 
> [b]Night 2 Actions[/b]
> - Hiikaru kills Butterfree.
> 
> [b]Night 2 Results[/b]
> - Butterfree's proposal silently fails due to Eifie's N1 proposal, so she doesn't learn anything
> - qva learns that Hiikaru is Mafia.
> - RedneckPhoenix learns that Butterfree is Town.
> - Panini and Hiikaru learn: "Someone in the game thinks you're [b]super cool.[/b]"
> 
> - Butterfree dies, and as a result of Chemist1422's proposal, flips Mafia.
> 
> - RedneckPhoenix and Stryke are hit by dodgeballs and eliminated from the dodgeball game. Butterfree is eliminated, as she died. Remaining are qva, Panini, and Hiikaru.
> 
> [b]Day 3[/b]
> - Everyone who is voting for the leading wagon at the end of day 3 will die after the lynch and flip Mafia.
> - It is broadcast that there were 6 Town at the beginning of the game and there are 4 Town alive.
> - The first vote from Hiikaru or Eifie onto RedneckPhoenix, qva, or Butterfree will be doubled; the first vote from a town onto a mafia will be doubled.
> 
> - Hiikaru is lynched. As they are voting the top wagon, qva, RedneckPhoenix, and Panini also die.
> - Panini aimed a dodgeball at Hiikaru, but both of them are eliminated from the dodgeball game anyway, so it doesn't hit.
> 
> [spoiler=Night 3 Proposals][b]Eifie[/b]
> [quote]I propose that I give up my life in order for Stryke, along with each person who has flipped as mafia at some point in the game, to be converted to the mafia alignment, This proposal shall not be preventable by any means and shall take effect before the accept/decline phase such that Stryke may be informed of the text of this proposal in its entirety and strongly urged to rescind his proposal should it interfere with his death in any way.
> 
> At dawn, the army of dead mafia zombies shall rise. They shall ready themselves to do battle one last time to determine the true winner of this Calvinball. The task: a tcodf-themed PEEHS, devised by the one and only Gamemaster Keldeo. Should the PEEHS end in a tie, the players in question shall enter sudden death in a manner to be decided by the Gamemaster. After the bloody battle, the winner of the PEEHS shall be crowned winner of the winners of this year's Calvinball. Everyone else shall receive a participation ribbon.
> 
> [I]Accepted. (There was no sudden death because the event took awhile so I thought it would be more fun without.)[/I][/quote]
> 
> [b]Stryke[/b]
> [quote]If Eifie uses the word "wolf" twice in the same post she automatically dies
> 
> [I]Accepted.[/I][/quote][/hide][/spoiler]_


----------

